# Liveaboard Sailboat Questions



## TheRealBill (May 28, 2010)

Hi, I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction. I'm coming out of a divorce in the next couple of months and have the desire to live light for a few years. My wife is keeping the house so I thought that living on a sailboat would be kinda cool for awhile. I don't have allot to take with me so downsizing my living area shouldn't be difficult. 

I'm thinking of renting a liveaboard type dockspace over by Hendricks Isle or maybe Citrus or Lauderdale Isles. I'd prefer the latter as I live in the Shady Banks area and need to remain close by. Any ideas would be great. I will need a safe place to park my vehicle. I'm planning on taking a sailing course to leave the basics.

I guess my main question is what size boat could I make do with? I'm not a big guy, only 5'8, 160 so i fit in places pretty easy. What should I look for in a liveaboard type sailboat? I want to be able to cook simple meals, sleep & shower comfortably. 

My first choice would to be able to lease living arrangements on someone else boat for the first year...not sure if that's doable or not as I'm sure owners would want to use their boat from time to time without moving my stuff out. But I could buy one too with no problem. 

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. As I mentioned, I still have a 2-4 month window to arrange this set up so I'm not on fire. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shibbershabber (Mar 7, 2010)

We just moved aboard as a family of four. This is our first boat. 

We have a Newport 30. 

As a new liveaboard, these are some observations:

Smaller boats are useless for showering, find a marina with a shower you can use. We all just walk up and shower. It never runs out of hot water AND smaller boat = smaller water tank... you dont want to fill your tank everyday and it is likely that you will have a <30gal tank... so think about that.

Get a boat with a dodger... I am so glad that I have this thing! I cant believe that I even considered boats w/o one. I would be lost and in tears without mine.

refridgeration... we have an "ice box" which is basically a cooler under the counter... we dont use it. We have two smallish coolers in the cockpit and have to go for ice every other day. Its tolerable, but we are very adaptable people comfortable living in an extended camping trip. If you can, go for something that has a refer system, it will make things 10x easier.

Get a big holding tank. Ours is 20gal and we have to pump-out every 5-6 days or so... but that is with two adults and two kids (6 & 3). Holding tank size is still something to consider.


We have no regrets about moving aboard. It might be just what you need.


----------



## Capttman (Mar 4, 2010)

If you plan to live aboard and not sail much go with a larger boat more comfortable. 40 to 45 is very comfortable.

I have leased my boat out before when I have had land duties to take care of but i am not the usual. 

You can buy my boat if you like!


----------



## skipgundlach (Oct 4, 2002)

Several questions which may help you decide...

Are you going to use it only dockside, aside from occasional daysails? If so, power becomes a non-issue. Otherwise you'll have to do some figuring on how much power you'll use, and how you'll replace it.

What's your tolerance for boat repair? Even NEW boats have issues, surprisingly, and older ones orders of magnitude more. If you're not comfortable with making repairs, you'll need to budget for regular trips to a yard (or perhaps, where you're docked, if it doesn't have to be done out of the water) and personnel to accomplish them.

What's your tolerance for "camping"? See this link The Liveaboard Simulator - (written by a dear friend of ours, and archived by another, a boat designer) for a humorous look at living aboard, but, in general, if you want some of the creature comforts, like refrigeration, air conditioning (a must in FTL's summer, of course), lighting other than small areas, dimly, comfortable (not just able to fit in it) bedding, and the like.

What's your budget? If you buy new, lots of these questions go away, as you can specify what you want. However, if you're not generally familiar with various boats, making that choice can be a very long process. Ours took two years, and a doubling of our budget and space, before we found "our" perfect boat. My being 6-4 knocked out a bunch of really nice, affordable boats; you won't have that problem, but the others above still apply.

Are you going to sail it regularly (in addition to living aboard)? If so, give thought to how difficult it will be to make seaworthy from the time you step aboard to the time you cast off. Liveaboards at a dock tend to treat them like landside locations, which means there's all manner of stuff which could go flying under way...

Then, there's the question of cat or mono. Cat's stabilty makes the stowage less of an issue, but dockage can sometimes become a problem. As they're all the rage, they're also much more expensive as compared to a mono, lately, too...

HTH

L8R

Skip

Morgan 461 #2
SV Flying Pig KI4MPC
See our galleries at Web-Folio -- Your Portfolio on the Web !
Follow us at TheFlyingPigLog : Morgan 461 Hull #2, Flying Pig
and/or Flying Pig Log | Google Groups

"You are never given a wish without also being given the power to
make it come true. You may have to work for it however."
(and)
"There is no such thing as a problem without a gift for you in
its hand. You seek problems because you need their gifts."

(Richard Bach, in Illusions - The Reluctant Messiah)


----------



## shibbershabber (Mar 7, 2010)

Making a suggestion would be easier if we knew your experience level.

Even if you arent going to go sailing, having a big boat that wont leave the dock might not work out if you arent experienced...

You will likely have top take your boat around to the pump out station , and if you are inexperienced, you may have a hard time docking a 40' boat.


----------



## TheRealBill (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for all you help. I read that whole The Liveaboard Simulator page...that was very eye opening...thank you. I'll try to answer a few question and further explain my position.

I have no experience in Sailboating. I have lived in South Florida all my life and do have experience on fishing boats up to 30 ft.

I am planning on taking one of the live aboard sailboat training courses that last about a week to learn the basic stuff. I figure that will be a place to start. I'm mechanically inclined and pretty much fix anything that doesn't need a machine shop. 

I was figuring to just live on it for awhile while getting to know it and make repairs and/or upgrades to improve its livability. I'm pretty sure I'd go with a mono to start out. 

I'm going to start looking at a few boats to get a feel for the size and how it's laid out. Sleeping, air condition, decent shower/head and light cooking would seem to be important to me.

Thanks for your help


----------



## TheRealBill (May 28, 2010)

FYI, just went to look at a 30' Catalina...just to see if I could actually see myself in a boat. And yes...I think I could but not one that small. And it was an old one too...1980 and had been sitting for years...kinda musky. I will be visiting a few more as this learning process go on. 

Is it possible to get financing on a used sailboat? Do some owners offer seller financing?

Thanks


----------



## huguley3 (May 7, 2007)

That smell won't be the worst thing you will encounter living on a boat.  I spent all day yesterday replumbing our blackwater and fixing the head. Then in the middle of the night the smell of gasoline woke both of us. No idea where it came from.

Me my girfriend and our cat live on a 30' boat. It is a bit cramped but we have had 2 other people over for dinner and had 9 people over for drinks once. That got very cramped. 

This boat is our first one and we have a running list of things to look for on the next one. But for now we are learning a lot and doing the best we can with what we have.

Keep in mind that smaller is better in a lot of ways. It is easier to maneuver and marinas charge by the foot so it is cheaper. Sailboats don't handle at all like power boats. It takes a bit of time for them to react and a bigger boat is that much more to deal with.

I have a friend with a Lancer 30. It has an interesting open layout that for one person works out pretty well. If you look at boats on yachtworld you can get a good idea of the layouts at least.



TheRealBill said:


> FYI, just went to look at a 30' Catalina...just to see if I could actually see myself in a boat. And yes...I think I could but not one that small. And it was an old one too...1980 and had been sitting for years...kinda musky. I will be visiting a few more as this learning process go on.
> 
> Is it possible to get financing on a used sailboat? Do some owners offer seller financing?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## TheRealBill (May 28, 2010)

I'm really starting to like this idea...! Buying a nice boat and changing my lifestype is just what I need.

I've read a TON on this site and glad I found it. Being in Fort Lauderdale, I've decided on a few things regarding buying a boat. One is that I want to skip this hurricane season so I planning to complete a purchase by Nov 1. I would rather skip most of the hot hot weather too. 

I figure in that time I can take the basic sailing course I want, find a place to provide a liveaboard docking setup, downsize my life and have time to make a educated deal on a boat. Should work out fine...


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

"The Liveaboard Simulator" mentioned in Skip's post (#4?) should be mandatory for all first time posters on all sailing forums. Hilarious and too true.


----------



## huguley3 (May 7, 2007)

Good thinking on the hurricane season. Its supposed to be a pretty active season. I did not find the heat to be that big of a deal. i was really expecting it to be bad so maybe that colored my perceptions.



TheRealBill said:


> I'm really starting to like this idea...! Buying a nice boat and changing my lifestype is just what I need.
> 
> I've read a TON on this site and glad I found it. Being in Fort Lauderdale, I've decided on a few things regarding buying a boat. One is that I want to skip this hurricane season so I planning to complete a purchase by Nov 1. I would rather skip most of the hot hot weather too.
> 
> I figure in that time I can take the basic sailing course I want, find a place to provide a liveaboard docking setup, downsize my life and have time to make a educated deal on a boat. Should work out fine...


----------



## TheRealBill (May 28, 2010)

huguley3 said:


> Good thinking on the hurricane season. Its supposed to be a pretty active season. I did not find the heat to be that big of a deal. i was really expecting it to be bad so maybe that colored my perceptions.


It's not the rain and wind I'm scared of...it's those flying tarballs


----------



## michaelmrc (Oct 30, 2008)

life on a small boat can be relaxing but also a little frustrating at times. i live on a catalina 27 now for about a year now i use the showers at the marina have a waeco 12/110 cooler/fridge that keeps all my cold stuff cold ive set the boat up with some creature comforts but all things aside i enjoy the small space less maintenance less cleaning and takes no time at all when i want to leave the slip just untie the lines and away i go.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Before you invest in that boat(s), better start checking dock space for live aboards down there. That might be the real eye-opener. That particular area of Florida may be the most expensive (maybe even in the country... but certainly not far off if it is not the most expensive). You might find you pay more a year for the slip than you paid for th boat!

I am of the opinoin you do not need some live aboard class. You just do it. You should see some of the stuff people around here live on!! Yikes! Just be conscious about what kind of shape the boat is in and get a good survey. Better to save your money and time and get a good boat, versus something that will break you mentally and financially. Living aboard is very rewarding, but can also be very challenging and expensive. Although many people do live on a boat for less than what they would pay for a decent apartment, I suspect that most do not. They do it for the lifestyle. 

Good luck with it all. Let us know how it is turning out.

Brian


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

It might not be the best choice for you, but I would consider separating the divorce and the move to the boat. You might have the greatest chance of success if you adapt to one life change at a time and keep hold of what is available and stable instead of shaking and rolling all the dice at once. 'not meant to be advice, but only a thought to consider. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## TheRealBill (May 28, 2010)

CaptainForce said:


> It might not be the best choice for you, but I would consider separating the divorce and the move to the boat. You might have the greatest chance of success if you adapt to one life change at a time and keep hold of what is available and stable instead of shaking and rolling all the dice at once. 'not meant to be advice, but only a thought to consider. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


Thanks Captain, yeah...I've wondered if I'd tie a negative to sailboating as it aligns with a change in my life.

But in my case, this change in relationship status in civil and we're past the emotional parts. I do understand and appreciate your reply though.

My plan is to be on a sailboat by the end of the year. And allot of things have to happen for that to come to fruition but I'm motivated and focused.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

TheRealBill, Are you planning on cruising with your new house or just staying dockside? If the latter, a trawler might be more to your liking. You can even look at something like a Holiday Mansion. I think there are many advantages to a trawler for dockside living. Sailboats only make sense if you are going to sail them.


----------



## TheRealBill (May 28, 2010)

ebs001 said:


> TheRealBill, Are you planning on cruising with your new house or just staying dockside? If the latter, a trawler might be more to your liking. You can even look at something like a Holiday Mansion. I think there are many advantages to a trawler for dockside living. Sailboats only make sense if you are going to sail them.


I actually want to sail 

So, I may not actually know how to sail when I buy the boat but I will learn. It will sit dockside til I feel confident that I'm a safe sailor and in that time I'll be learning the boat and making it more live aboard ready.

I'm hoping to motor around a bit in the learning process...safely of course. I've been on the water in boats just not sailboats.

I'm looking at a 28' Sabre tomorrow. Just trying to get on a few boats to see what appeals to me and what doesn't...without wasting peoples time. I think for my first boat I want to keep it under 30'. Then I can see myself either stepping off or stepping up to a bigger boat with more space. But for budget purposes, and learning purposes, a smaller boat will be batter for me at this time. Resale value is a MAJOR consideration for me. As I see either way, in a year or two...I'm be moving one way or the other.

Cheers!


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I grew up in Fort Lauderdale and I love the place, but despite being a boating mecca, it doesn't offer much for sailing. You only have the ocean as a sailing option. There's no large inland bay for protected easy sails just for a quick outing in the afternnon after work like you would find in Biscayne Bay, bayside Keys, Stuart, Indian River, St. Johns River, Pine Island Sound, Tampa Bay, Port Charlote, etc.... In my opinion, if you want day sailing opportunities, there are many better places to be. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## jgbpa (Oct 21, 2008)

Go for it and don't look back!!!!!


----------



## oceanscapt (Aug 1, 2009)

Some of the places you're looking at are size limited due to the physical size of the canal. Most boats on Hendricks, Isle of Venice, and the other places are in the mid-lower 40' range, so that may be a consideration. I think Bruno's Zoo at the end of Hendricks has a much longer max length due to their location. Parking on all those Isles is tight but folks that live and live aboard there seem to make do.

Some of these live aboard locations have outdoor showers. Most have BBQs, waste pumpout (a requirement down here), and wifi. The problem will depend on what you're willing to live on.

Boats are considerably narrower, have lower overheads (ceilings), and less space than you're probably used to. I'd look for a boat that gives you a shower you can move around in, a bed that's long enough for you and with enough height so you can sit up and read, and a salon you can relax in. It's always nice to be able to close the door to your cabin too.

Most boats have propane stoves and limited refrigeration. Few seem to have effective freezers. And there are very few boats with washers/dryers or Air conditioning. Some live aboard locations have laundry on site, others tell you it's down the road.

If you're going to be aboard during the monsoon summer I'd suggest getting a small AC unit and install it where the cold air can do its job.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Bill-
"My first choice would to be able to lease living arrangements on someone else boat for the first year..." Unlikely to happen. Seller financing, also unlikey to happen. Bank or other commercial financing, unlikely to happen once a boat gets 30 years old, or in months with an "r" in them. 
Kidding on the "r" but financing can be difficult on smaller older boats, and may require insurance which is yet another game, especially for hurricane season and living aboard.
An awful lot of FLL dockage will specify "no liveaboard", or be a good hour's motoring from the ocean inlet through no-wake zones, too.
Which is not to discourage you, but just to say the world often seems filled with speedbumps, and unless you really are set on sailing away, it may be cheaper AND simpler to rent an apartment while taking sailing lessons and getting a start up the learning curve on local issues and qualities you'd like in a boat. Once you get them out in various conditions, you find out that boats can be very different from each other, and what looked good at the dock, isn't what you want to live with.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

What you can accept as normal and be comfortable with may not be what you perceive to be necessary when you first move from a house. There's a great deal of space in traditional land based housing that has no function, but it remains as a psychological expectation of comfort. The majority of space in a house is heated, cooled, cleaned and transitted in getting from one functional space to another, but it is not actually used. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## TheRealBill (May 28, 2010)

First, again, let say thanks for your help...all of you. 

The next few weeks and months are going to be very telling as to how I play this out. What I will have to spend, where I can actually put the boat and still be able to do my work. My work is computer based with field work in the Broward area. 

But I still like the idea. When I drive over the Las Olas bridge and see those sailboats moored on the south side I just see something there that attracts me to it. 

I was seeing pricing on Hendricks for liveaboards set up for $17 PF..times 30ft is just $510 monthly. And I think that what my happen is that I'll buy and boat and first find a non live aboard slip back along the south fork of the new river. I still can stay here (my house that my wife is keeping) for a few months at will. 

As for sailing in the ocean verses and protected area...I can't fix that. I have kids here in Fort Lauderdale and I'm not leaving anytime soon. However, sailing is going to be secondary to housing. Hell, I can just fart around up and down the ICW for awhile...no one's going know I can't sail...lol

So, I don't know...I still want to keep this idea alive. It may be a bit challenging but for right now I feel I'm doing the right thing in reading, studying and being patient. I will continue to look out boats, looking at mooring options and remain open to ideas from those with experience. 

We'll see what happens


----------



## DulceSuerna (May 19, 2010)

We have recently aquired a Bombay Clipper 31. The cabin is humongous and has a large head and decent galley. The cabin and boat also provides for tons of storage. She has a shoal draft of 3.6 and large water tank 60gal, and sails very easily considering she is our first large boat. The two of us are planning on living aboard sometime in the future, and feel this boat would be good until we move up to something much bigger. I have loked at a few in the 30-37 range and nothing seemed to have the cabin size of the BC31.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

My thought on this is that when you are sitting in an air conditioned house, with refrigerator in the other room, shower, running water, all the electricity you want, etc, it is easy to believe you are going to be miserable without all of that stuff, but I don't think the reality is nearly as bad as what you might imagine. Living without air conditioning and things takes a little getting used to, but you do get used to it.


----------



## Derbygal (May 12, 2010)

Bill,

I applaud your sensibility in deciding to wait until fall before buying while checking through different boats and their layouts thoroughly and planning for sailing lessons. You seem to me to be very intelligent and are not considering this lifestyle change "lightly" as many I've read have.

I tend to agree with CD in that you really don't need a "live aboard" course. That's kind of silly to me, a useless money waster. Do they also offer a course for people downsizing from a 1500 sq ft house to an efficiency apt? Use that money to advance your sailing lessons instead, you'll be glad you did.

Keep in mind that with the $17/ft per mo. docking fee usually comes additional charges for electric usage, and sometimes many other small fees. Also, no matter what time of year, hurricane season or not, insurance is hugely important, and most docks we've found require proof of insurance if you're planning to make that your "home" port/dock. 

As far as learning to sail on the ocean or in protected inland areas, well, that's both conditional to circumstance and to preference. Where I am, I could learn to sail in a protected inland lake, but sailing on the ocean is MUCH different, and the ocean is both where my boat is, and where I plan to be. Yeah, I could move my boat here to learn, but why? I can take my lessons by licensed captains on the open ocean for the same amount of money instead and I'll be much more prepared for the differences.

Our boat is a Hunter 33, plenty of room for one, decent for two, easily single-handed and a good starter. Not many boats come with a very "comfortable" shower...that was actually one of three prerequisites for our live aboard as far as I was concerned. In the end, our hunter actually has a very spacious head for a sailboat, and the shower is separated from the rest of the head in a way that I found more comfortable than any of the other boats we looked at. 

FYI - that Liveaboard Simulator linked above had me in tears I was laughing so hard. While there is a lot of truth to it, there were also things that made me question just what types of bad experiences that poor guy had had. The liveaboard lifestyle is not glamorous by any means, but it's not all bad by any means either


----------



## TheRealBill (May 28, 2010)

I can do it. I think I can...I think I can...

I looked at a 28 Sabre Sloop and I like that...little tight...had built in AC...very nice...but no where to shower...I thought that to be odd being the the girl that owns it is/was a live aboard herself...then looked at a 27 Oday...no way...then a 27 Catalina...just not gonna happen. Just too small.

The Sabre was the nice though. I will keep looking and start looking for docking in my area. I don't really need live aboard docking just yet.

I'm learning allot more about the actually buying and surveying process. Like what I'm financially responsible for and not from that standpoint. I think I'm just going save more and find a way to buy a better boat. I could make do on that Sabre though...it's $20K. 

I'm gonna look at a 30 Sabre next week. A couple of feet matters in a small sailboat!

I do know that I want a boat with a steering wheel verses that paddle thing...*@%# that. I want to stand back there like a Captain and steer!!!!


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

TheRealBill said:


> I do know that I want a boat with a steering wheel verses *that paddle thing*...*@%# that. I want to stand back there like a Captain and steer!!!!


Real Captain's set up sheet to tiller (that paddle thing) steering and let the wind do all the work.


----------



## TheRealBill (May 28, 2010)

wind_magic said:


> Real Captain's set up sheet to tiller (that paddle thing) steering and let the wind do all the work.


Well...I'm not a real cap...and wont be before I get a boat...but I still want the wheel...not a tiller


----------



## kulokoo (Feb 19, 2010)

Bill, wishing you good luck. 

This is something I have been thinking about as well, life change as a catalyst for getting on the water. I did a couple nights sleeping on some liveaboard friends 35' C&C Landfall, and what I figured out is that 3 people not all married to each other is a lot on a boat... also, the marina docks are really long at 3AM when you drank too much grog the night before and need to use the marina head.

That said, sleeping aboard with the water beneath you is really sweet.

A wide quarter berth beats sleeping on a couch, it's not even close. Whether one goes stir crazy or gets claustrophobic living on a boat for a long time I do not know, but I guess then one could always take the boat out and sail onto the open sea... 

good luck!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Bill, showers tend to be rare on boats under 32' OAL. And even then, below maybe 36' OAL the "shower" will be a shower hose hanging in the head with a darin in the floor, and the head and boat will be rather damp after using it. Then of course you need the hot water tank, also rare under 36' OAL. 

Living aboard on a small boat, you will learn what a "navy shower" is, and why a marina with shoreside showers and laundry is not as expensive as it might seem.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

You can also use a solar shower part of the year, either in the cockpit or through a port inside the head if you have one. They are cheap and work fairly well. Something like this one HERE


----------



## oceanscapt (Aug 1, 2009)

TheRealBill said:


> First, again, let say thanks for your help...all of you.
> snip....
> 
> But I still like the idea. When I drive over the Las Olas bridge and see those sailboats moored on the south side I just see something there that attracts me to it.


That's a sweet looking spot but has several problems: wake from passing boats; less than stellar security; and, iirc, a time limitation. You might consider the dockage on the north side of the bridge (Las Olas Marina or Ft. Lauderdale Marina?). I think, however, the best deals are going to be on one of the canals, and as hurricane season gears up, these are the places to be.


----------



## TheRealBill (May 28, 2010)

Thanks Capt...my plan moving forward it to live aboard post hurricane season. In the next 2-4 months I hope to be able to buy. Then I'll find me a place back along the south fork where I can keep in in a non lvrd set up. I'll still have daily access to my house for awhile which will permit daily showering and laundry as needed. This arrangement could last tile next summer if I desire...and my STBX don't piss me off..or better yet..I don't piss her off!!!

I figure during that time I can make whatever improvements I need to to the boat and get familiar with it. Might even learn how to sail it. More important is just being able to motor it safely along the river. And that will give me time to secure some additional lvrd slips as I'm putting along.

I just need to find some more cash!!!


----------



## hamburking (Mar 13, 2010)

Instead of asking a billion new questions, I'll answer yours. You want a Hunter 35.5 Legend, mid 90's vintage. It has a huge aft cabin (your bedroom), a ton of storage, a great galley with refrigeration, and a head with a great, useable shower. It's like a tiny little condo...you will love it! If possible, get one with dodger/bimini (but this is common) and air conditioning/heating. I had one with all the above, and it was more comfortable than my apartment. I found the tankage to be MORE than ample. As a bonus, it is also a great sailing boat which will take you on adventures beyond your imagination...like living in movie. It's a common, US built boat, with lots available. Good luck!


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

If you can clear the 55' fixed bridge (I-95) up the New River; then, I think you'll find the best liveaboard rates in Ft. Lauderdale at Marina Bay Resort. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## TheRealBill (May 28, 2010)

Been awhile and wanted to update this thread. So, I have feel in love with a 78 Cheoy Lee 33 Clipper. I've already agreed to price, terms and delivery date which will be one of the next 2 weekends. I've arranged for her temporary home so that I can rework a few interior items. It's really nice to have a good relationship with the seller and it really seems like a win win for us both. I was able to have the seller accept 50% down and finance the other 50% INT free for a couple of years.


She needs a few things but has many things that will make living aboard manageable. First off, she's just pretty to look at. She has had all the teak removed from the top so she's all white up top. Both wood mast have been replaced with aluminum mast. Sexier than Cindy Crawford 25 years ago. She has a Hugh V berth, Air condition throughout, pressurized water, nice stereo, Water Heater, Refrigerator/Freezer, nice salon set up and a good running Volvo Penta. The flooring and tables in the salon are very nice. Very roomy inside IMO with lots of storage.

She needs a few things on the inside like some new cushions, stove and a new head. The head it has is a little stinky and flushes...somewhere...so I will install new head and holding tank. I'll need to put in some type of cooking set up...like a propane grill, microwave and cappuccino machine.

She has a couple of leaks to deal with from the bow latch and from a couple of the salon windows. So I'm gonna remove all the cushions and get to those leaks as my first order of business.

Her sails are shot. That wasn't even a remote concern as I don't know how to sail anyway and wont be anytime soon. I know she's going to be a bit pricey to re sail and rig but by the time I can sail...I expect to set her up right. But I can motor her up the ICW with style as she's a beauty. 

She's been sitting in fresh water for awhile so even though she hasn't been out for a few years she is pretty clean. Again, not a big factor as she's going to be parked for awhile for improvements.

I've looked at several boats and this one really just caught me attention. 

I have secured both short term docking very near my home. 1 minute car ride, 5 minute bike ride and 12 minute dingy ride...as I live on the water to. I also have secured a legal live aboard set up and well...as I will be moving her upriver in 3 months.

I'll post some photos when I get her here...thanks for everyone's help on this thread.


----------



## truckmen (Oct 1, 2009)

*No, no, noooooooo, please...*



FSMike said:


> "The Liveaboard Simulator" mentioned in Skip's post (#4?) should be mandatory for all first time posters on all sailing forums. Hilarious and too true.


...say it isn't true.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I hope you got her surveyed... but it doesn't sound it..


TheRealBill said:


> Been awhile and wanted to update this thread. So, I have feel in love with a 78 Cheoy Lee 33 Clipper. I've already agreed to price, terms and delivery date which will be one of the next 2 weekends. I've arranged for her temporary home so that I can rework a few interior items. It's really nice to have a good relationship with the seller and it really seems like a win win for us both. I was able to have the seller accept 50% down and finance the other 50% INT free for a couple of years.
> 
> She needs a few things but has many things that will make living aboard manageable. First off, she's just pretty to look at. She has had all the teak removed from the top so she's all white up top. Both wood mast have been replaced with aluminum mast. Sexier than Cindy Crawford 25 years ago. She has a Hugh V berth, Air condition throughout, pressurized water, nice stereo, Water Heater, Refrigerator/Freezer, nice salon set up and a good running Volvo Penta. The flooring and tables in the salon are very nice. Very roomy inside IMO with lots of storage.
> 
> ...


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

im 5'10 and weigh a buck fifty soaking wet. lol. funny, your situation is exactly the same as what drew me to the water. my 30' has ample room for me, the 6'4 headroom really helps. you might want to consider how much stuff you have and how much you can do without. i do have a conference room at my office for supplemental storage which really helps. Its very convienient to have a marina with shower/broom facilities. when climbing around boats i tended to find that 27'ish and smaller were too cramped for comfort. heck, how safe is your car anywhere? we do have 24hr security, but i fear it is of the barney fife variety... 

ive met more neat people than i would have ever imagined and wouldnt trade it for anything. i swim everyday and fish with my friend the blue heron.... 
pretty cool

good luck


----------



## TheRealBill (May 28, 2010)

No, I didn't pull her out for a complete survey. I did however have her inspected by a boat captain acquaintance though. And the fact that the seller is willing to bring her to her new home mattered. He and I have a great relationship and I'm glad to have met him. 

We went through all systems on the boat and I have to say I am thrilled to be bringing her home. More so even from the first couple of times I've seen her. She's perfect for me.

We pulled the floor up and she's very dry. Engine cranks right up and gearbox it solid. All electrical is in good order. AC cranks nice cold air, stereo/CD player jams and all the lights and 110 outlets work. The rigging is in far better shape than I thought. I will still need some sails but they can wait.

All and all, I was buying a place to sleep first and I found this to be fairly roomy and the built AC really mattered. Buying a ready to sail boat wasn't as important. In really taking her apart yesterday I have a much better understanding for how simple she really is. From seeing the water lines to understanding the electrical...I really feel like I can work on this boat. It really isn't complicated at all.

And then the seller had a few surprises for me. She has a custom made cover and a custom cockpit cover too. A grill. All the original manuals. The original owner plate...and a bunch of other stuff.

She's gonna need some love and I'll be happy to provide. She has style and I was drawn too her. I figure to spend the next month or two completely repainting the interior and just reworking a few items. 

I don't know if a full time live aboard life is for me or not but I will give it a year. Then, if I find it's just not for my I'll buy a condo and keep her for pleasure. I am going to enjoy bringing her back to glory.

And I'm glad I didn't settle for just a sailboat like some that I looked at...like the 30 Catalina, Sabre, Albin Vega, Seafarer, O day...not that those are bad boats...but to me... she has character far beyond. 

Cheers!


----------



## tomwatt (Dec 11, 2009)

I hope you checked (or will check now if you've already sprung for the boat) all the hoses and through-hulls.
Granted, you're interested in a place to sleep, but it is important to have a nice, dry sleep. And even more important, driving "home" after a long hard day's work, to not find your "bedroom" sitting on the bottom of the harbor.
Congrats on finding a beauty that seems to make your heart sing. Sounds like you're going to have a great place.


----------



## kulokoo (Feb 19, 2010)

Good luck with Ms. Lee. 

Wow out of one relationship and straight into another, a brave man if ever there was one. Make sure she takes you sailing, it's what she's made for, and no less than a man deserves.


----------



## TheRealBill (May 28, 2010)

kulokoo said:


> Good luck with Ms. Lee.
> 
> Wow out of one relationship and straight into another, a brave man if ever there was one. Make sure she takes you sailing, it's what she's made for, and no less than a man deserves.


She a sweetheart...but then new GF's always are...It gonna be cool. I have all the cushions out now and will be getting some estimates to have them redone...not sure if they're original or not but they a tad bit smelly


----------



## truckmen (Oct 1, 2009)

Images, let's see images!


----------



## TheRealBill (May 28, 2010)

truckmen said:


> Images, let's see images!


Here's a shot from her old home...I'll update this when she gets here this Sunday. Bringing her up from Miami to Fort Lauderdale

header_new


----------



## kulokoo (Feb 19, 2010)

That's no sail boat, that's a ship! A beauty for sure


----------



## tomwatt (Dec 11, 2009)

TheRealBill said:


> Here's a shot from her old home...I'll update this when she gets here this Sunday. Bringing her up from Miami to Fort Lauderdale
> 
> header_new


Congrats
Looks nice and shiny.
That's a good start... at least the hull is not all tired and requiring paint/refinishing first thing.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## truckmen (Oct 1, 2009)

Wowowow!


----------



## TheRealBill (May 28, 2010)

Man...bringing her home tomorrow morning...can't wait...can't sleep!


----------



## rapture60 (Jul 24, 2010)

*removing spinning coupler bolt*

This may be going to the wrong group but we sailors who do our own maintenance understand....I'm replacing the 2 bolts that hold the packing gland on my shaft...Boat is a Passport 40...
working in the bilge, no swing room.... first bolt no problem second I cut off the frozen nut end and freed it from the last coupler however the bolt 3/8 hex with the head intact won't come out... freely spins both ways. I suspect thread damage inside the female threaded bronze coupler....any suggestions to getting it out?
Heat is a last resort...one where it is with all the boat wiring, and usually heat is used to expand frozen bolts....the last resort would be heat to expand the bolt to grab hold of the coupler and with a spanner or socket remove it...
I'm going to try a crowbar to push the bolt to one side forcing pressure when I try the spanner to turn the bolt....
The final answer is remove the shaft from the transmission and slide the couplers off and work it out in a shop but that truly is something I want avoid...
Thanks for the creative solutions.
Chris


----------



## TheRealBill (May 28, 2010)

rapture60 said:


> This may be going to the wrong group but we sailors who do our own maintenance understand....I'm replacing the 2 bolts that hold the packing gland on my shaft...Boat is a Passport 40...
> working in the bilge, no swing room.... first bolt no problem second I cut off the frozen nut end and freed it from the last coupler however the bolt 3/8 hex with the head intact won't come out... freely spins both ways. I suspect thread damage inside the female threaded bronze coupler....any suggestions to getting it out?
> Heat is a last resort...one where it is with all the boat wiring, and usually heat is used to expand frozen bolts....the last resort would be heat to expand the bolt to grab hold of the coupler and with a spanner or socket remove it...
> I'm going to try a crowbar to push the bolt to one side forcing pressure when I try the spanner to turn the bolt....
> ...


Umm..ok ...I'll have whatever he's having...:chaser


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

The realBill,
WOW nice first sailboat, for not being a sailor you picked a real nice mono! How much was she?


----------



## TheRealBill (May 28, 2010)

Thanks...9K...exterior is fairly nice but the interior needs allot of love. Whole lotta love!


----------



## surelyujest71 (Aug 2, 2010)

She's a real beauty. I hope my first full size sailboat is this sweet. I'll want to live aboard, too.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

The adventure gets underway! I wonder if Bill ought to get a couple of "toys" to keep with his new home-to-be and use as a way to get more time on the water -- like a windsurfer or Sunfish or some such that would let him start learning to sail. Also, as a boat owner he's in that much better position to hang out with sailors and bum rides on their boats and talk "boat fixing stuff".


----------



## jim2553 (Aug 5, 2010)

Bill - good luck to you! I hope you keep posting your progress it has been a fun read!


----------



## TheRealBill (May 28, 2010)

Hey all...just wanted to update date all you fine folks. Been living aboard for about a month now. I've taken her out up the New River a couple of times too. My Son loves calling the bridge tender...

As for the actual living...kinda cool. I don't like spending too much time there in the evening though...so I try to get home no earlier than 10pm. I kick the AC on for a hour or two...then it's off for the rest of the night. Unless of course I have company in the V berth...then it's on all night. I have her tied pretty tight right now do to the weather.

I bought some dingy davits so I can carry a dingy from the rear...still have to install them. Been resitting everything topside as I have leaks galore! I'm getting them under control. 

I haven't really been eating or cooking yet...I eat out...or bring back. As for the frig...just beer and water...chips...I leave the boat every morning by 7am so I shower and make coffee and breakfast at me ex's. Then I shower at the gym before I go home to the boat. 

The hardest part if explaining the head to the visitors...females


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

you let them use it? lol, i make them walk up the hill to the marina facilities.

since i got one of these
Magma Grills & Accessories
the cooking has gone from what you are doing to top flight...


----------



## TheRealBill (May 28, 2010)

QuickMick said:


> you let them use it? lol, i make them walk up the hill to the marina facilities.
> 
> since i got one of these
> Magma Grills & Accessories
> the cooking has gone from what you are doing to top flight...


Just number 1's...no 2's allowed!

I stop at this fine drinking establishment...2 jack and cokes...and a free buffett...$10...


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

dont forget the 'nonapkin' policy as well...


----------



## Stuff4Toys (Jul 18, 2010)

QuickMick said:


> dont forget the 'nonapkin' policy as well...


If you didn't eat it first, don't put it in the head.


----------

